# whats best for hitting the" peak" of your biceps?



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

i think mine are long?? almost starts from the elbow joint!!! i feel like the peak is lagging!!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

genetics and less body fat will see that bit of flabby skin inbetween your elbow joint and your bicep get smaller and show a "peak" more.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

so,stripping fat,makes em look bigger,


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Your 'long' bicep is a good thing imo

I'm the oposite and it's pretty hard to increase mass at the lower end of your bicep, i find.. with long arms

Could you give me some advice as to how you do this?

As for the peak, go high reps and squeeze the bar REALLY hard! hold the bar at the top with maximum squeeze lol

Finish your bicep workout with 2-3 sets of really light, high reps (20-30) close grip barbell curls

Alvin Small told me this at a seminar at his gym and he only used a 20kg bar!

did do about 50-100 reps though to be fair...


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

all those reps! just makes me feel the burn without doing it lol!!!,tbf most of my weights ive used,have been long range.i guess light weight n reps n more reps,like half curls?? concentration? may help me there.why do they say to squeeze at the top???


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

my biceps longer than urs =]


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

I think it increases the blood flow to your muscle..?

The tensing also helps tearing those muscle fibres


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Lifting heavier weights...do concentration curls and standing barbell curls, that'l do the trick but your need to lift heavy and like 5 - 8 sets a day every other day...improvements depending on genetics


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> my biceps longer than urs =]


damn


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

I find that dropping my 12 piece kfc bucket to a 6 piece helps and then I drop to the kfc fillet burger before cutting back to the mini fillet with chicken popcorn helps.

Really, Drop sets like this help me!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

concentration db curls with focus on form and contraction. ez bar preacher curls. side db curls do a good job for me to


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

If there is a gap (as most have) It will not improve, with curls, chins, cables, praying to the fairies or asking father christmas.If you had no gap there(1/2inch or less) it would mean you have an above average muscle bellies, and short tendons.You therefore would have big biceps, likley without any training.You dont however, so your bicep size is limited, along with its shape.Just like mine.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)




----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

so much friggin data!! lots curls with form then,i was kinds used to doing 35kg barbell and 14¬s db for ever,i should up these?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

deeconfrost said:


> so much friggin data!! lots curls with form then,i was kinds used to doing 35kg barbell and 14¬s db for ever,i should up these?


Its not about how many reps or sets but more focus on the excersise. Look at the link i gave, thats the perfect excersise for hitting the peak...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

NO!! Just close grip chins.Very slowly.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Its not about how many reps or sets but more focus on the excersise. Look at the link i gave, thats the perfect excersise for hitting the peak...


Myth, traditionalism and incorrect.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

half chins? half way down then to up above bar?


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Its not about how many reps or sets but more focus on the excersise. Look at the link i gave, thats the perfect excersise for hitting the peak...


cheers,il look into this too


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

deeconfrost said:


> half chins? half way down then to up above bar?


No, dead hang, slowly up, chin over bar,pause slowly down till failure.if you get to 12/15 add weight.No kipping!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Myth, traditionalism and incorrect.


Where is your evidence?


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

12 to 15!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Where is your evidence?


Empirical, thats my evidence.Your assumption that development, and or performance, equates to a specific level of knowledge, is understandable, albeit wrong.Secondly it is you who have made the premise, so the onus is on you to prove its effacasy not me.Arnolds (or anyones who ever lived)levels of development is almost exclusively governed by genes, and nothing else.However, if you want science i can do that as well.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

strooth!! thats deep


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Empirical, thats my evidence.Your assumption that development, and or performance, equates to a specific level of knowledge, is understandable, albeit wrong.Secondly it is you who have made the premise, so the onus is on you to prove its effacasy not me.Arnolds (or anyones who ever lived)levels of development is almost exclusively governed by genes, and nothing else.*However, if you want science i can do that as well*.


Can you? co's you sure as hell can't string a fvcking sentance together.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Can you? co's you sure as hell can't string a fvcking sentance together.


Ah the usual response.When you have no rational repsonse, just launch into an ad homien attack,anything to divert from the issue.Care to point out the link between any grammatical errors I may or may not have made and the ability to understand simple physiology?


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/ArmWt.html , I used to have an amazing peak on my biceps before losing weight and the way I achieved it was this, tense your biceps as you would do normally but put your fist as far as you can away from body without moving your arm, this will achieve the highest peak of the bicep when tensing (if you dont understand this watch arnold schwarzenegger posing biceps video explanation), now apply this to your training technique when you do a curl or whatever exercise you wish (impossible with barbell obviously..), concentrating on the hand technique and squeezing 1/2 seconds on the last motion of the movement, I'm no expert but I weight'd 72kg and had 17.7" arms with a v.nice pointed peak (This shall be regained before my holiday  loving muscle memory...)

*Clearly lowing your bodyfat to levels of 15-8% will have direct look and your genetics will play a part as always.

*When you train biceps, make sure you understand certain exercises will train different parts of the bicep e/g Length, peak etc, Look at 1st link, easy diagrams etc explaining exercises etc and choose what works for you, everyone is different.

(ESSAY LOL)


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm only 64kg in my avatar, if your wondering as I dont have peak there


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm saving all this shXt in a Word doc 'cause my arms are like boulders and not mountains.

Carry on gentlemen carry on...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Empirical, thats my evidence.spaceYour assumption that development, and or performance, equates to a specific level of knowledge, is understandable, albeit wrong.spaceSecondly it is you who have made the premise, so the onus is on you to prove its effacasy made up word not me.spaceArnolds (or anyones who ever lived)spacelevels of development is almost exclusively governed by genes, and nothing else.spaceHowever, if you want science i can do that as well.





essexboy said:


> Ah the usual response.spaceWhen you have no rational repsonse, just launch into an ad homien attack,spaceanything to divert from the issue.spaceCare to point out the link between any grammatical errors I may or may not have made and the ability to understand simple physiology?


Ok first of all, i don't want to defer from this thread with a petty argument, but...

Who the fvck talks like that? seriously?

Now before i pick apart your sentance structure and your made up words lets get to the point of the argument.

I said, It was not so much the rep or set range but the excersise performed!, in a nut shell you told me i was wrong.

I asked where your evidence was and you told me that you needed no evidence due to your own experiments and experience. That is not good enough i'm afraid. I am interested in your study that the excersise performed are irrelavent and ask you for evidence again, as making a statement like that effects the entirety of the complete bodybuilding system.

Trying to use reverse pshycology on me with your fancy words is not going to work, i asked for evidence, where is it?. You cannot make a claim without backing it up.

If you look above you'll find my corrections in blue...

Please don't try and come at me again with rubbish like before, it hurts my eyes and makes me think too much, i will neg you!!


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

deeconfrost said:


> so much friggin data!! lots curls with form then,i was kinds used to doing 35kg barbell and 14¬s db for ever,i should up these?


35kg barbell and 14kg Db? Mate your biceps aren't getting bigger because your not lifting enough, muscle regrowth doesn't happen because your lifting a weight loads of times it happens because the fibers are ripped apart by lifting heavy weights....i thought everyone knew this these days.

Up the weight and do the exercise in that link as it works a treat


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

essexboy said:


> If there is a gap (as most have) It will not improve, with curls, chins, cables, praying to the fairies or asking father christmas.If you had no gap there(1/2inch or less) it would mean you have an above average muscle bellies, and short tendons.You therefore would have big biceps, likley without any training.You dont however, so your bicep size is limited, along with its shape.Just like mine.


I actually read a piece on muscle bellies and insertion points bout two years into training, explaining wat the gap from joints to certain insertion points mean, the one I was most interested was obviously the biceps (I was still new ha ha) but it had three different scenarios,

Make a biceps pose in front of a mirror, keep your arm bent at a right angle.

If you have a gap between your forearm and start of your bicep of less than 1/2 inch your biceps have great potential for growth,

In around the 1/2 to 1inch mark is average. And if it's around the 1 inch to 1&1/2 your biceps growth potential is poor.

I measured mine, was over the one and a half mark. Was totally gutted.

The piece finished off by saying we can never alter the 'shape' of our muscles but we can alter the 'size' so even wit 'crappy potential' we can still grow big impressive muscles, we won't win any world class shows but anyone can build an impressive physique regardless of genetics,


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Concentration curls pulling into the shoulder and holding for a second then slow return to start position keep curling until the bi stings


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

The best excersize for this is VVanking, try it every day for a year, if you find its not working at least you've had a good time.


----------

